# WDT Driver for Nuvoton NCT6776F



## hopto (Mar 28, 2013)

Please help me write a driver for Pavilion equipment watchdog based SuperIO Chip Nuvoton NT6776. There was created a driver for Nuvoton WPCM450RA0BX
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/sys/dev/wbwd/wbwd.c?revision=245297&view=markup
How to do it for my chips?


----------



## hopto (Apr 1, 2013)

Runs:

```
/etc/rc.d/watchdogd stop
Error:
wbwd0: Failed to disable watchdog: 0x88
```
But really the watchdog timer is disabled.


----------

